# Landcruiser or Range Rover



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm thinking ahead right now. i want an SUV, have wanted one for a while actually.

one of my frist choices is an '06 and up Toyota Landcruiser. they hold their value quite well which would lead me to believe they are well built and dont break down too much. its looks are timeless and upscale. has a proper V8 and 4WD system. so its capable of crawling around in mud or sand if i wanted it to. has full power options, nav and DVD systems. 

















as far as the Range Rovers, i've always loved they look they have. it would be between the '03 and up HSE or Sport models. both thave powerful V8 engines and AWD. and of course full power options. only thing i dont like is that its got a ford power plant, although not as ford as american based vehicles. with a Range Rover, i'm worried about maintenance. what might go wrong and how expensive it is to fix compared to the Toyota that will likely not break down. 


































for now, i see myself getting into something used. i wouldnt jump on the first one i find either without full looking over the vehicle and assuring myself on its quality and up keep. either way, Toyota or Land Rover, are substantial vehicles. they are a personal statement and i feel an extension of myself. i like to drive a good looking car or truck. i also like driving something that everyone else doesnt. a little less common is what i'm going for.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Landcruiser.


----------



## CBMW (Apr 25, 2007)

Woodgraing all in my Range...


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Range


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Rover


----------



## Major2829 (Feb 16, 2007)

Landcruiser. Do you need an SUV that big? Toyota is more reliable. Who even owns Land Rover now?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

I think from 03- 05 RR is actually all BMW; even the motor is actually a M62TU. 

I would go with RR to get a SUV that drives more like a car when you want to. RR may have a bit more issues here and there but it has more features.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

Everyone I know who has owned a Land/Range Rover has complained about the reliability and maintenance costs.

Get one if the status is an issue and you have the budget for repairs; otherwise, get the Toyota. 

Another option is the Lexus GX570, which is the Landcruiser in Lexus trim.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

SUV...... mmmmm why not get a nice Jeep Wrangler 4 door (they offer them with a HEMI)
Or a Jeep Commander....

Really depends on what you plan to do with it...
If your going to go offroading much i would go with a jeep.

For everyday driving (and looking rich and cool) go with the Rover.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Major2829 said:


> Landcruiser. Do you need an SUV that big? Toyota is more reliable. Who even owns Land Rover now?


Katherine Heigl


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you seriously comparing the tried and true reliability of a Toyota to the well known follies of Range Rover, especially a used one? :lmao:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The current Range Rover bodystyle was designed when BMW owned Land Rover, so it is mostly BMW. Ford had alot to do with the mid-cycle refresh around 2006, which included the change to the Ford engine (they dropped the BMW engine to save some $$, reportedly BMW's price for the engine was more than Ford wanted to pay) and changed some of the exterior sheet metal and electronics. If you get a 2003-2005 model, it has alot in common with the X5 4.4 from that era (same engine, Nav interface, HDC, etc.) and even the interior switches and controls are right out of the BMW parts bin. 

Beware the Land Rovers (especially Range Rovers) are notoriously unreliable and that extended warranties are really expensive too, so you had better plan ahead for some large periodic repair bills. 

The Land Cruiser is a great vehicle, it is very well built and generally very reliable. As you mentioned, resale is very good too. It does not have the same prestige as a Range Rover, but it does have more than your average Toyota and it will provide a very trouble-free ownership experience.


----------



## joey v (Feb 23, 2008)

land rover is ugly


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

As i said get a Jeep.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

i find rover steering (turning rate) very "lazy". could get very annoying if you're not used to it.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm partial, the RR has yet to let me down. I've taken it through about 2.5' of standing water, around 200yds or so, I was nervous but no problem. My buddy has an 03 HSE and between air suspension failures and constant tire issues, he's ready to ditch it :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

GusIsBoosted said:


> As i said get a Jeep.


Jeep doesn't make anything in this category. A GC is basically junk, and the Wrangler is cool but does not have any of the comforts that the Land Cruiser or Rover would have. They also don't offer a V8 Wrangler like you suggested, just the anemic V6.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Range Rover is in a whole different league of awesomeness. To me this is like asking whether to get a Camry or a 540i. It seems like the choice is blatantly obvious. Sure, the Rover will be more maintenance intensive, but if you weren't willing to make that sacrifice for an overall superior vehicle you wouldn't be on this forum in the first place.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Land Cruiser will hold its value better, and be much cheaper to maintain. In my mind the Toyota or a Lexus LX470 would be the obvious choice. I was recently shopping these, and my wife actually picked a Mercedes R Class, which after one 700 mile road trip, was very impressive. Definetly a minivan crossover, but works fantastic as a family cruiser, and it's my wifes anyhow.
-Getz


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

CodyItaliano said:


> i like to drive a good looking car or truck. i also like driving something that everyone else doesnt. a little less common is what i'm going for.


I suggest a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT-8.

Smoke everybody - except a Cayanne turbo.....which is suggestion #2.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> Yours has spring conversion from air, no? Air suspension is high maintenance. How much would the conversion cost typically....


Yes, I have the coil conversion. It's about $2K to swap it, far cheaper than the aggravating and expensive air suspension. It doesn't lower itself at 60mph, but I don't really give a crap because i had no trouble riding smooth as ice at 95mph on the way home alongside a 911


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm this became quite interesting. well yes, reliablility is something i'd like. mainly because there is no range rover dealers down here. i'd have to go to austin or san antonio, likely being on a flat bed truck with the assumption that its broken down. there are however 2 toyota dealerships here locally, plus a few others to speak of in other parts around here. 

i would go with toyota over lexus, just for the fact i dont want it to say lexus on my vehicle. i'd own a lexus, but would rather own a real deal landcuiser. just that simple. the range rovers are always my favorite, but i've never owned something like that. a few of my friends have, which they usually have to find a mechanic thats willing to work on them. so that would leave me scratching my head on the issue of parts and service. service i can probably do myself, but would rather not. 

as a luxury stand point, both the landcruiser and range rovers are up there. there is no worry that both vehicles would have extensive electronics and creature comforts. thats why i drive a 7 series. although many people i know with other E38s have told me only good things about them and their great reliability. espeically ones that are well taken care of. 

last i looked, the toyota landcruiser and lexus LX both had some sort of hydrolic suspensions. that is something new to me, not ever owning one. i've seen them and done a little bit of service on them, but not much. the air suspension on the range rovers is something i'd like, apart from replacing it when it fails. but, then agian, springs arent that hard to get ahold of and install. 

i suppose with buying either toyota or range rover, i'm not worried about what i'm going to spend initially, but instead for the long term. i dont want a vehicle that i have to repair constantly. i've owned a few hondas, a datsun, and a subaru. my hondas were great, so was the datsun. my subaru, i only had it a year. had to replace the engine and had a few easily but expensively fixed transmission issues. due in part it was putting out too much power for the standard running gear. i dont want another car like that, even thought it was fun. i owned it for a year. half the time it was in the shop, the other half i got to drive it. it was nearly equally split! 

i do want something of status, which is why i have chosen the vehicles i did. i can honestly say i see more range rovers than landcruisers driving around my area. only thing i dont like is that the landcruiser doesnt come standard with HID headlights. something i've grown accustomed to. although i can fix that pretty quickly which isnt a big deal. 

i would go with an X5, but thats not really my style. i've recommended one to my grandmother however, in place of her honda. 

its really a toss up though, i'd be able to find a nice used range rover compared to finding a used landcruiser. i've already tried looking around. range rovers are more abundant used. maybe people that own landcruisers hold on to them for a reason? i think so.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

the air suspension isn't as bad as most put it. Gen I's do suck and they were on most RR that came off the line. Gen II's are a hell of a lot better and when it comes to replacing them, it's more than Gen I's. Now.... Gen III's have been out for sometime and without a doubt they are more durable and the handling is improved dramatically. price wise, is a worth while one time investment for every 6 to 10 years of ownership (depending on the amount of use, etc etc).

here is a very good RR forum:
http://rangerovers.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=3

you'd find ample amount of info just from doing a few searches for the P38A's. if you're going for the MKIII's, there's also a good section on it but since it's a split between BMW and Ford, the info isn't quite there.


----------



## exotics4fun (Sep 22, 2005)

I own the 2004 RR HSE. If you can handle some minor DIY repairs and have a good independant service center near by for major stuff I say get the range all the way. 

Budget 2-4k cash per year in maintenance and repairs, but let's be real, if you're in a position to be dropping 25k+ on a luxury toy during the worst recession in 40 years it's not like that significant to your bottom line. 

Why is it worth it? Best road trip car I've ever had, great visibility from front and rear seats, good mix of power, AWD, safety, and style. You'll definately need to get rid of the stock NAV system, there are some great aftermarket units that will also include blue tooth, SAT radio, etc. 

As with all things pay to play.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

2-4 grand a year? holy crap. thats rediculous. thats almost as bad as a jaguar. with most of my cars, maintenance has been frequent oil changes, various filter and fluid changes. thats about it. belts and other random things that obviously wear out, maybe brakes. but what should i look foward to maintence wise with a range rover? are major things going to break down, i.e.: ac compressor, fuel injection parts, power steering system? if those arent made to last then that could change my mind. maybe not though.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

When goes over $4/gallon you will regret either choice.


----------



## hodgepodge1983 (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.rangerovers.net/rrmkiiiremedies.html

ABS Sensor Dislodgment
Air Suspension
Armrest Crumpled
Battery Drained/Dead
Brake Switch
Climate Control Problems
Cooling System: Low Coolant Light on
Condensation in Tail Lights
Diesel Turbo-Intercooler Hose
Differential Failure
Door Seals Leaking
Drivetrain Vibration
Electrical Gremlins
Headlight Alignment
Idle Speed Too Fast
Mirror (Exterior) Problems
Navigation System Quirks
Oil Filter Leaks and Broken Mounts
Radiator Leak / Overflow Tank Leak
Radio Resets to "No Station"
Rattle in Front Suspension Off Road
Rattle from Rear on Rough Roads
Rattle Under Vehicle
Satellite Radio Malfunction (2006 models)
Seat Bottom Squeak
Sound System Problems
Squeaking Noise While Accelerating
Starting Problems
Steering Column Tilt/Telescoping Problems
Steering Vibration
At Highway Speed
At Standstill
Steering Wheel Problems
Stereo System Issues
Suspension (Air) Problems
Suspension Clunking
Tailgate Latch Problem
Tire Problems: Noise, Uneven Wear
Towing Peculiarities
Transmission Shifting Problems
Turbocharger Whine
Vibration Problems
Whining Noise
Winch Availability??
Window Control Trim Peeling
Windshield & Front Vent Vibration/Buzzing Noise
Windshield Wiper Bangs on "A" Pillar

Enough said.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

http://www.eastcoastrover.com/138.html

/done


----------



## exotics4fun (Sep 22, 2005)

CodyItaliano said:


> 2-4 grand a year? holy crap. thats rediculous. thats almost as bad as a jaguar. with most of my cars, maintenance has been frequent oil changes, various filter and fluid changes. thats about it. belts and other random things that obviously wear out, maybe brakes. but what should i look foward to maintence wise with a range rover? are major things going to break down, i.e.: ac compressor, fuel injection parts, power steering system? if those arent made to last then that could change my mind. maybe not though.


Brakes will go often, it's a heavy vehicle. Front differential is now covered by the manufacturer, that was probably the most common failure. Other misc failures will include engine hoses going to mush due to heat/design issues, radiator leaks, electronic gremlins, etc.

It's like owning an Italian or exotic car; there are quirks that an owner simply has to put up with or move on. There is a reason used Range Rovers, Maserati, and even cars like Ferrari are so "affordable" in terms of purchase price, and that is because the service requirements don't get cheaper with age. 

These are still play-toys and should be viewed as such. If you have lots of discretionary income the Range is amazing, if not, it's like buying a used V-12 Ferrari for $80k. You will have great fun and say "wow, what an amazing value" until it lands in the shop for service.

If you "need" the car buy a toyota, lexus, BMW x5, etc.

If you "want" something that is close to the best $$$ can buy, is a touch exotic or uncommon, but want to dodge the depreciation bullet go for the used RR, preferably 2004+. Most buyers of used Range Rovers I know can easily afford the new ones, it's just that the thought of losing $40k+ in almost immediate depreciation fries our heads. Instead I'll take the Range Rover AND a used NSX/Esprit/Boxster S, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm all familiar with ferrari and maserati cars. like was said, its to be expected and delt with. being that, that must be why i can get a nice range rover for $20000 with somewhat low mileage. 

all of the little things there that may go out kind of make me not want one. but then again, i still do. i'll have to make my mind up over a period of time i guess. the insurance alone is going to be an extra $250 a month, bringing my yearly insurance costs to nearly $7000 for my 740i and a Range Rover. that could be a problem, because both will require full coverage insurance plans. but then again, thats not why i have or want either vehicle. 

comparing the landcruiser with the range rover pricewise, i'll be able to afford the range rover. the toyota holds its value, so its still going to be close to $30000 for a used one. the range rover i can get for around $20000. so theres where i'm left. 

i like the fact that the range rover is using a lot of BMW parts. the engine compartment is familiar, so thats a plus. the interior bits are basically BMW, and thats also nice.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i think despite the mechanical soundness of the range rover, i'd go for it. i like the 4.4 V8, i'm familiar with it. and i'm going for an all out status symbol. i think i've made my mind up. 

visually comparing the range rover and landcruiser, the range rover wins hands down as visually appealing. it will do most anything i want it to off road and is still a comfortable ride that i can go out formally in. not to mention again, its got very BMW like interior bits that are familiar. i love the boxy shape, always have. so there we go. 

i hope to maybe in 1 to 2 years buy one. hopefully buisiness for me picks up as i hope the economy will improve. this is would be a vehicle that is not driven exclusively, but on occasion each week. mainly because its a gas hog, but i also have other vehicles to drive. so instead of having a beater suv, i'd love to have a great looking one thats capable and nice to look at. by the time i get around to being able to get one, i may just go for a sport model. but then again, do i really need to go that fast?


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes you do.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah i guess i do want to go fast, even though i say i dont. haha.

well i'm stuck on the range rover now that i've done a little research and really started to look at them more closely.

i've also started to look at older ones also. namingly the '95-'96 Country LWB models. i may just start out with one of those, keep it for a while and then go for a new one. these i've found in well maintained condition with low miles for $6000-$11000, depending on mileage and condition. i'd probably try and find one thats been owned by someone that could afford to take care of it. with one of these its more of just a pure want than a need to have one. i mainly like the size and interior space.


----------



## bohemianjsr (Dec 11, 2008)

Elvis530i said:


> Everyone I know who has owned a Land/Range Rover has complained about the reliability and maintenance costs. Get one if the status is an issue and you have the budget for repairs; otherwise, get the Toyota. Another option is the Lexus GX570, which is the Landcruiser in Lexus trim.


A big x2



PhilipWOT said:


> Range Rover is in a whole different league of awesomeness. To me this is like asking whether to get a Camry or a 540i. It seems like the choice is blatantly obvious. Sure, the Rover will be more maintenance intensive, but if you weren't willing to make that sacrifice for an overall superior vehicle you wouldn't be on this forum in the first place.


Phillip, You can't compare the realiability and performance of a bmw to a LR. That is insulting to the BMW brand. 90% of the Land rovers are still on the road, the other 10% made it home.

A quick google will tell you about the reliability of a LR vs a LC.

To the OP, not sure if you are more into LOOKS or Reliability, but if looks you want get a LR, However, I don't think you will be bored with the looks of a late 100 series LC, or the new 200 series.

www.ih8mud.com, there you will find all there is to know about the Legendary LC
www. expeditionportal.com you will find members with both brands, who really use their vehicles in ways that were meant to be used, road and back roads adventures.

I am an LC guy, and my 1997 Toyota LC is the most reliable car I've ever had. I take it to may places that are beyond your typical SUV trails.

For ****s and giggles....this guy is smart.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...ns-a-fight-loses-a-working-car?urn=mma,176452


----------



## bohemianjsr (Dec 11, 2008)

[QUOTEits really a toss up though, i'd be able to find a nice used range rover compared to finding a used landcruiser. i've already tried looking around. range rovers are more abundant used. maybe people that own landcruisers hold on to them for a reason? i think so.[/QUOTE]

You know the reason, The buying and ownership experience of a LR is lower than the ownership experience of a TLC owner. You will also find, the rovers are lower priced than a LC. Hum, why do they depreciate more?

This is what I toy around on, pic is somewhere in Los Padres National Forest, Big Sur:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bohemianjsr said:


> [QUOTEits really a toss up though, i'd be able to find a nice used range rover compared to finding a used landcruiser. i've already tried looking around. range rovers are more abundant used. maybe people that own landcruisers hold on to them for a reason? i think so.
> 
> You know the reason, The buying and ownership experience of a LR is lower than the ownership experience of a TLC owner. You will also find, the rovers are lower priced than a LC. Hum, why do they depreciate more?
> 
> This is what I toy around on, pic is somewhere in Los Padres National Forest, Big Sur:


great points.

I personally love the prestige and the look of a Range Rover. But you make some very good points, reliability is very spotty and they are generally a pain to own. The resale value is also terrible, and they never stop depreciating until they are only worth a few thousand dollars.

I have alot of respect for the LC and think it is a great car. It does have a better image than the typical Toyota too.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm going for a starter land rover. i'm pretty set on what i want now and am looking around for a good one. looking for prefurably a '95 county lwb. so if i can find one worth buying, i may get one. i'll be considering initial price, condition and year.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm going to keep looking at range rovers to see if i can find a good one. i have found plenty, but none to my complete liking. well none that are quite affordable. i dont plan on getting one really soon, but if i do find one to my liking, i may just have to get it. i've already done some research on the replacement parts, and indeed they arent so easy to get, but not impossible to find. i'm still pretty stuck on a '95 county though.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Not a big fan of either one, but absolutely would not get a Range Rover. The last three friends I know that have had one, regretted it, and couldn't wait to unload them.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

My 95 SE is friggin awesome :thumbup: I may be considering selling it soon if I can find the Mercedes G wagon I want now


----------

